# Creative tower - is this too much?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

does anyone have experience with tower speakers like this?

Creative Sound Tower Loudspeaker Pair | eBay


*or if you really have some money*
Snell "Illusions" Flagship Home Speakers Save $35 000 Off New Only $19 900 | eBay


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

My motto is usually "too much is just enough." Except when it comes to price.


----------



## bschnotz (Oct 9, 2009)

Look into the price of the parts and then consider the design work and the veneered cabinets... This is a steal. I would hazard a guess that these are being sold at a loss at $1800.

I built a pair of line arrays using a Raven 2 ribbon tweeter and 12 6.5" woofers per side. They were fantastic. But they get pricey very fast if you are using expensive drivers.

About buying $20,000 speakers... DIY means we are all not interested. Those are probably $2000 in parts and lots of markup.


----------



## JRace (Dec 7, 2011)

Those Creative Sound towers cost more than $1800 in kit form.
Those WR drivers are excellent, however no longer in production and would be hard to replace.

Al Wooley and Bob at CSS made some incredible speakers, it was too bad Al has to set away from designing speakers.

I have had in my house some of Als towers and they were beautiful.


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

Those Snell speakers are $1000 just for shipping. That must be some amazing shipping...white glove service maybe?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

ur saving 35,000 on the product so a little mark up on the shipping isnt all that bad when u consider the savings. I think they put the boxes in a SUV then ship the SUV to your house. that way theres 3 layers of protection against any " shipping damage"


----------

